# Greetings from Payson, AZ



## William Herzig (Jun 15, 2015)

New to the Forum but a Master Mason since 1978.  I am currently the Secretary of Sy Harrison Lodge #70 F&AM and am looking forward to this site for research and knowledge.

Bill Herzig, PM
Secretary
Sy Harrison Lodge #70
F&AM


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 15, 2015)

Im going to be staying the night in payson on 25 jun on my way to phoenix for a 2 day training conference for Army Recruiting


----------



## William Herzig (Jun 15, 2015)

I assume you are on the Gov't dime?  Know where you are staying yet?  My Grandson just joined the Army this Month on a delayed enlistment until he Graduates next year.  Dinner? love to have you over if you are free. Let me know.  My cell is 928 951 2662.  Welcome to call.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 16, 2015)

We are staying at the casino on the south end of town...cant remember the name...there is a PHA brother in my company as well


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 16, 2015)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## William Herzig (Jun 17, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> We are staying at the casino on the south end of town...cant remember the name...there is a PHA brother in my company as well


that would be the Mazatzal Casino.  Nice place to stay. Are you Brothers up for dinner, either at a local place or at my house?


----------



## William Herzig (Jun 17, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome!


Thank you Brother, It is good to be here among friends and Brothers


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 17, 2015)

I cant say for sure right now as i dont have a time line for our arrival yet.....we could definately meet up at the casino?


----------



## William Herzig (Jun 17, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I cant say for sure right now as i dont have a time line for our arrival yet.....we could definately meet up at the casino?


You have my number.  Looking forward to it

Bill


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey brother william...we are at the casino if u wanted to come say hi.....our boss doesnt want us to leave


----------



## jdmadsen (Jun 25, 2015)

Somehow i just got locked out of my account so i made a new one till i can get back in my old one


----------



## jdmadsen (Jun 25, 2015)

Brother Bill it was great meeting you to night!


----------

